# Anyone need a sub contractor in Northern Va./D.C. Metro Area



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

Anyone who need a sub contractor in Northern Va., or DC Metro area, Pls.,
give me a call(240-447-6211), Or Email me at [email protected]. I have
a 1987 chevy Silverado 1500, Suspension has been converted to 2500, with MeyerMax 7Ft. snowplower. I'm trying to save an extra cash for salt spreader. Thanks!.


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

tccortes1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who need a sub contractor in Northern Va., or DC Metro area, Pls.,
> give me a call(240-447-6211), Or Email me at [email protected]. I have
> a 1987 chevy Silverado 1500, 5.7 Liter. Suspension has been converted to 2500, with MeyerMax 7Ft. snowplower,and Buyers salt spreader. Thanks!.


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

tccortes1;245867 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who need a sub contractor in Northern Va., or DC Metro area, Pls.,
> give me a call(301-503-2961), Or Email me at [email protected]]. I have
> a 2003 Chevy Silv' 2500hd, with MeyerMax 7.5 CP,and a buyers tailgate salt spreader.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

I could use you in the Baltimore area


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Precision Lawn;420832 said:


> I could use you in the Baltimore area


 Thanks for your interest. If you can give a pretty decent amount of
work, I don't mind to travel. Let me know. (301)503-2961 or, Email [email protected]

Tommy


----------

